# Buying HGVC from Resale or from HGVC directly?



## terking (Mar 14, 2018)

hi,  I am thinking of becoming a owner and I did quiet some researches and understood how it works.  Now it comes to the money, I know that if I buy from Resale it would be cheaper, but what benefits do I lose?  probably I will lose the bonus points, and Hilton Honor elite status, what else?  what else I am gaining from buying resale besides lower cost?

thank you all very much!


----------



## JTurner538 (Mar 14, 2018)

The only thing you gain is the cost, but it's a substantial cost. In theory you also risk HGVC treating you as a second class citizen via policy changes in the future, but most people here say that's a very small risk.


----------



## bevans (Mar 14, 2018)

Do not even consider buying direct as you can buy secondary market for about 20% on the dollar. None of the perks they offer matter much and HGVC treats secondary market buyers the same as original buyers. Read about HGVC on the forum, decide how many points you need and buy that contract. Personally, I would buy Platinum 7000 or 4800 points or higher Platinum points if the purchase math works. You will find Platinum sells for more but if the day comes to sell there is more of a market for them than the other seasons. I recently bought a Flamingo 7000 and if you scroll down I put down some of the purchase facts. Curt


----------



## terking (Mar 14, 2018)

Will I be able to use those points on other HGVC resorts just like the one I purchase from them directly?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> probably I will lose the bonus points, and Hilton Honor elite status



You won't get any bonus points nor will non-HGVC resale purchases qualify for HGVC elite purchases (HGVC resale purchases do qualify).


----------



## terking (Mar 14, 2018)

that means I won't be able to upgrade to higher point system?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> what do platinum points mean?


   Platinum points are referring to the season which the unit (high season) which you are buying.     The typical seasons are platinum, gold, silver and bronze.    You will get more points for the higher seasons.   Yearly MFs (maintenance fees) in HGVC  are typically determined by room size not season, so for example, a platinum season 2-Bd with  7000 points would have the same MFs are a gold season 2-Bd with 5000 points.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> that means I won't be able to upgrade to higher point system?



If you have the points in your account, you can book anything available during the club booking window (less than 9-month mark)


----------



## terking (Mar 14, 2018)

so in theory, the best deal I should get , if there is any, would be 7000 platinum season points for a studio room?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> so in theory, the best deal I should get , if there is any, would be 7000 platinum season points for a studio room?



I don't think I understand what you are trying to say because a Typical studio room is 2200 points for platinum season.      How many weeks and how many people (or how many bedrooms) are you thinking about?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 14, 2018)

Where also do you want to go and when?       Do you have school age children (or do you have to only vacation during a certain time)?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 14, 2018)

Points are points... IOW, one point is as good as any other point (no matter how acquired). Whether acquired resale or thru HGVC, you can book any season, size or resort (except Hilton Club NY), as long as you have enuff to play with. Of course, you can also book your own season/size/resort as a home-week stay, but where's the fun in that?

The point is to get the most points per cost (cost of acquisition + 15/25 years of MF's). Anything else (bonus points, HGVC-elite status) is a mere distraction.
.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> so in theory, the best deal I should get , if there is any, would be 7000 platinum season points for a studio room?



Exactly correct.  You will pay more for that contract, but the annual maintenance fee will generally save you enough to break even in less than five years. And when it's time to sell, you will sell it quicker, and for a higher price.


----------



## terking (Mar 14, 2018)

I see the sales listed, for the same points, some are Gold and others are Platinum, what are the differences?  does that mean for gold, I can't stay during the high seasons?


----------



## Pathways (Mar 14, 2018)

terking said:


> I see the sales listed, for the same points, some are Gold and others are Platinum, what are the differences?  does that mean for gold, I can't stay during the high seasons?



Points are points, season doesn't matter for reservations, only the number of points


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 15, 2018)

terking said:


> I see the sales listed, for the same points, some are Gold and others are Platinum, what are the differences?  does that mean for gold, I can't stay during the high seasons?



The seasons, from high to low, are: Platinum, Gold, Silver, Bronze.  The color (season) of your points does not matter. Any point can book any season. _However..._
The lower the season you book, the less it costs in points per day. OTOH, if you book a higher season than what you own, you may have to borrow points, book LT a week, or limit yourself to weekdays (M-F) which cost much fewer points than weekends.

ALSO: The higher the season you buy, the more points your unit will score.  So, the same unit in Platinum week has more points than in a Gold. But each week in that unit is charged the same MF$. So, Platinum weeks have better point/MF$ ratio... which is why Platinum weeks cost more to buy than Gold weeks.

.


.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Mar 15, 2018)

terking said:


> so in theory, the best deal I should get , if there is any, would be 7000 platinum season points for a studio room?



You have half of the idea correct and a misunderstanding of the other half unless I misunderstand your question.  The 7000 point Platinum is an excellent buy that you can usually get it at a good price and it gives you the exchanging power with points in any season at the lowest maintenance for that property.  The 7000 points lets you stay in a 2Br Platinum season for 1 week.  You can also stay in gold season for one week in a 2 BR (5000 points) and also stay for another week in gold season in a Studio(1700 points).  You can also stay in a 1 Br for one week during platinum season(4800 points) and a studio for one week during platinum season(2200 points).  You can also stay in a studio during platinum season (2200 points per week) for 3 weeks.  Does that help you get the idea.


----------



## tk25 (Mar 15, 2018)

I just bought three resales in last 18 months: Sea World 8400 points, Kings Land 12,600 points and Las Vegas 7000 points all platinum at about  $1.0 per point. 

Its probably best to include in your offer any unused points if any for current season/year and pay the current year maintenance fees if necessary - included in your gross purchase price.  Your offer will superficially  look higher and may have a better chance of passing right of first refusal.  Hilton did come in and buy one of my offers using ROFR but I kept trying and ultimately succeeded.
My worst one for annual fees is Sea World which also was my first purchase and would be the first one I would sell. 
If I buy more would buy the Las Vegas Strip or boulevard 7000 point platinum package with annual fees less then $850 not counting annual membership fee.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 15, 2018)

tk25 said:


> I
> If I buy more would buy the Las Vegas Strip or boulevard 7000 point platinum package with annual fees less then $850 not counting annual membership fee.



+1  Two other desirable Vegas properties in the same price range per point purchase and maintenance fee for 7000 point platinum units are Paradise and Flamingo.  Flamingo has no ROFR.


----------



## eabishop2 (Mar 16, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1  Two other desirable Vegas properties in the same price range per point purchase and maintenance fee for 7000 point platinum units are Paradise and Flamingo.  Flamingo has no ROFR.



Also Elara has the 1BR Grand Plus 7800 points for $883 MF.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 4, 2018)

However if you buy outside of your preferred resort you cannot reserve at the twelve month mark and have to wait til 9 months out. For high demand seasons and resorts that may lock you out. For less desirable locations it is not a problem and may be a cost effective way to own. In contrast if you want to be on Oahu every Christmas then you better buy on Oahu and reserve right when the window opens, and even then no one can promise you can get what you want.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 4, 2018)

Although I agree that currently "points are points", it should be acknowledged that trading in the club window is subject to HGVC rules and fees that could change at any time.  There is a line of reasoning that says that you should buy where you would like to stay e.g.

1) you can travel to the resort economically from where you live, and/or
2) you would not mind staying if fees or rules got to the point in 20 years that using your home resort is the most viable option.

For example, we currently own Las Vegas and trade for Hawaii, however if the HGVC rules changed, plane fares got prohibitive, or our health deteriorated such that we would need to drive, we would be okay with driving to and using our Vegas home resort.  Although the HGVC Italy property is beautiful, traveling there every year as a home resort is simply not feasible for us.

A lot can change in 10 - 20 years.


----------



## brp (Apr 5, 2018)

letsgobobby said:


> However if you buy outside of your preferred resort you cannot reserve at the twelve month mark and have to wait til 9 months out. For high demand seasons and resorts that may lock you out.



That assumes one wants to stay somewhere for a week. We don't stay places that long, so Home Week benefits are irrelevant for us. Surely applies to quite a few others as well.




CalGalTraveler said:


> Although I agree that currently "points are points", it should be acknowledged that trading in the club window is subject to HGVC rules and fees that could change at any time.



Yes, it could change, but unlikely to change rules on existing purchases, even though they could. DVC made changes a few years back (two sets of changes, actually). No one who has points prior to the first change were impacted by either - same rules as before. Similarly, those with points purchased between the changes were not impacted by the second change. All were grandfathered. I still see this as the most likely scenario here.

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve owned for 17 years now, the only change has been increased fees, that is likely to be the direction of travel for hgvc.  

The first 7 yrs I made home reservation weeks only.  Since I learned how to leverage my ownership I’ve only made club reservations.

I’ve also sold my original developer purchase and now own a resale thats a pure points play, don’t ever intend to book that home week.  

I’m not the least bit worried about a rule change that would restrict points use, thats a fairy tale sales uses to scare people from buying resale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 5, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I’ve owned for 17 years now, the only change has been increased fees, that is likely to be the direction of travel for hgvc.
> 
> The first 7 yrs I made home reservation weeks only.  Since I learned how to leverage my ownership I’ve only made club reservations.
> 
> ...



That is good to know about DVC. I agree that it is a low probability (we have never used a home resort reservation either). HGVC is a high integrity brand.  However as owners of Intrawest and other properties acquired by Diamond have learned, policies can change. What they cannot change is what's in your deed.


----------



## dfredrick10 (Apr 7, 2018)

terking said:


> hi,  I am thinking of becoming a owner and I did quiet some researches and understood how it works.  Now it comes to the money, I know that if I buy from Resale it would be cheaper, but what benefits do I lose?  probably I will lose the bonus points, and Hilton Honor elite status, what else?  what else I am gaining from buying resale besides lower cost?
> 
> thank you all very much!


Here is some interesting information stemming from the July 2017 rules change which severely changed the conversion of HGVC club points to HH - Hilton Honors points.  I currently have Elite status.

I just stayed a week at the HGVC Parc Solei in Orlando.  Nice place.  I spent 3 hours getting the "update" treatment. I have been an elite member for 5 years joining through 2 weeks at timeshares originating from the Grand Pacific Palisades company in California.

1.  If Hilton drops Grand Pacific, all my HGVC points and HGVC resorts options go away.
2.  For me to protect myself from this, I need to by in to at HGVC owned resort- $66,000 or 1 day for $1,995.
3.  Saved HGVC club points can ONLY be converted to RCI.
4.  Current points can ONLY be converted at the 25x to HH if you IMMEDIATELY book Hilton hotel reservations.  Its best to book a full week somewhere because the reservation fee is $75 per hotel.  Who wants to stay 7 nights in a Hampton Inn or Embassy suites?
5.  Elite Plus (and above) members will be able to convert current year HGVC points to HH.
6.  To move from Elite to Elite Plus status I need more points.  This translates to a $66,0000 purchase.

Conclusion - benefits eventually will go away with "Rules" changes.  To be protected, you need to spend $$.

NOTE TO POTENTIAL BUYERS - before you buy any timeshare, check out the place by buying a week from the TUG listings.  VRBO also might work.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## GT75 (Apr 7, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> I spent 3 hours getting the "update" treatment.





dfredrick10 said:


> Conclusion - benefits eventually will go away with "Rules" changes. To be protected, you need to spend $$.



I am not sure that I understand what you are saying.   It sounds like you are quoting information given to you from the salesperson.     If that is the case then, I wouldn't believe one word of it.

I also don't believe converting HGVC points is a good use of points.


----------



## johneowens (Apr 7, 2018)

One other consideration might be your ability to convert your HGVC point into HH points, should you wish to stay at Hilton Hotels. Not sure if you can convert if you don't buy direct. But, you may not want to convert.


----------



## brp (Apr 7, 2018)

johneowens said:


> One other consideration might be your ability to convert your HGVC point into HH points, should you wish to stay at Hilton Hotels. Not sure if you can convert if you don't buy direct. But, you may not want to convert.



Yes, you can even if you buy resale. And, no, you don't want to.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 7, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> Here is some interesting information stemming from the July 2017 rules change which severely changed the conversion of HGVC club points to HH - Hilton Honors points.  I currently have Elite status.
> 
> I just stayed a week at the HGVC Parc Solei in Orlando.  Nice place.  *I spent 3 hours getting the "update" treatment. *I have been an elite member for 5 years joining through 2 weeks at timeshares originating from the Grand Pacific Palisades company in California.



The sole purpose of the “update” treatment is to get you to buy direct.
I suggest you spend more time reading the HGVC Club Member Guide and TUG threads rather than wasting time with the sales peeps 

1.  If Hilton drops Grand Pacific, all my HGVC points and HGVC resorts options go away.
_No, if that happened most likely all existing owners would be grandfathered in just like what was done with other HGVC affiliates. They’re simply using scare tactics to get you to buy direct._

2.  For me to protect myself from this, I need to by in to at HGVC owned resort- $66,000 or 1 day for $1,995.
_Lol, to protect yourself from future BS, just stop attending the owner updates._

3.  Saved HGVC club points can ONLY be converted to RCI.
_From Page 10 from the 2018 Club Member Guide_
_*Save Points. *On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may “Save” any of the remaining ClubPoints from expiring by depositing these ClubPoints into the following year’s account for reservations at Club Resorts during the Home Resort and Club reservation windows, for RCI deposits and for ClubPartner Perk Reservations  A fee applies to Save points  Additional point saving options may be offered for previously Saved ClubPoints _
_*RCI Deposit*. On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may deposit current- year ClubPoints or previously Saved ClubPoints into the RCI Exchange Program for future weekly and nightly RCI exchange reservations  RCI deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two calendar years _​
_NOTE: You don’t have to deposit your HGVC points with RCI to make an exchange request._

4.  Current points can ONLY be converted at the 25x to HH if you IMMEDIATELY book Hilton hotel reservations.  Its best to book a full week somewhere because the reservation fee is $75 per hotel.  Who wants to stay 7 nights in a Hampton Inn or Embassy suites?
_From Page 8 from the 2018 Club Member Guide_
_*Conversion for Immediate Hilton Honors Reservations*. On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may convert any number of their current year or next year’s allotment of ClubPoints into Hilton Honors points at the conversion ratio of 1 ClubPoint to 20 Hilton Honors points for a reservation at a Hilton branded hotel for immediate Hilton Honors Reservations  For example, 2,000 ClubPoints = 40,000 Hilton Honors points _​_From Page 9 from the 2018 Club Member Guide_
_*Hilton Honors Conversion for Following Year Use.* On or before December 31 of the current year, Members may convert any or __all of the next year’s allotment of ClubPoints into Hilton Honors points at the current ratio of 1 ClubPoint to 25 Hilton Honors points  For example, 5,000 ClubPoints = 125,000 Hilton Honors points  The converted points will be deposited into the Member’s Hilton Honors account the first week of January of the following year _​
5.  Elite Plus (and above) members will be able to convert current year HGVC points to HH.
_True but the conversion rate is terrible. The best use of HGVC Points is for timeshare stays._

6.  To move from Elite to Elite Plus status I need more points.  This translates to a $66,0000 purchase.
_Yeah if you really think it’s worth getting higher Elite status then you’ll have to buy more points but you don’t need to pay their crazy prices to get higher Elite status. __Just my two cents - Elite status is just not worth it but to each his own.
HGVC Elite Benefits- https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/club-membership/elite/benefits_

Conclusion - benefits eventually will go away with "Rules" changes.  To be protected, you need to spend $$.
_Conclusion - stay away from the sales folks_


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2018)

johneowens said:


> One other consideration might be your ability to convert your HGVC point into HH points, should you wish to stay at Hilton Hotels. Not sure if you can convert if you don't
> buy direct. But, you may not want to convert.


Any member... even resale buyers... can convert HGVC to HHonors.
But you're right in that it's not a good use of points.


dfredrick10 said:


> Conclusion - benefits eventually will go away with "Rules" changes.  To be protected, you need to spend $$.



Alwaysonvac did a good job of debunking dfredrick10's weasel-fed lies. You protect yourself by investigating what's true + what's not, not by spending $$. It's true that HGVC can legally make changes and even terminate the Club; however, it's their reason for being and they're not about to kill a cash-cow.

In the beginning (26 years ago), all they had was Flamingo, Seaworld & the SW Florida affiliates. Affiliates are baked into their DNA. It's part of their skin. That's not about to change.

BTW: The change in HH-conversion was not significant. The rules-rewrite may have been confusing, but ultimately, nothing changed. The same ratios + process still applies.
.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 8, 2018)

Joe Marchionda said:


> I have 10,000 HGVC points I would like to sell



(1) You can use a timeshare resale agent.
See this old thread for a list of brokers frequently mentioned on TUG - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/is-it-ever-possible-to-sell-hgvc-gold-weeks.270537/

(2) You can sell it yourself on the TUG Marketplace, Redweek.com, ebay, etc. Just avoid the scammers looking for an upfront fee.
See this sticky thread regarding selling - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-your-timeshare-and-avoid-getting-scammed.44/ [fixed the link]

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## sdhakala7 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for comments from all.  My wife and I attended a HGVC presentation at Kings' Land in Hawaii (Big Island Waikoloa Village).  We were not going to buy retail (we bought two cheaper resales in the 1990s and have not bitten yet after many presentations) but did find the price offered (probably because we told them up front what we had paid for our timeshares and they offered us pre-construction prices and extra points) about as reasonable as one could get retail.  They threw in a lot of HH points (which are cheap to them but have value to us given where we travel by driving and staying at Hampton Inns when visiting family).  We figured that the bonuses and goodies paid for about half of the value of what they were willing to come down to in price but still about two to three times typical prices for platinum resale points.  
We found out we have friends in HGCV with a Hawaii unit that might we might be willing to buy (they asked about it and offered to allow us to use).  
Questions:
1. HGCV appears to have its own interface with RCI to allow for use of HGCV points without conversion into the RCI points system.  Is that correct?  How easy is it to trade in RCI v. in HGCV?  Do people use the RCI to trade out of HGCV or is it better value to trade within HGCV?  (We go to and would like to go to some places both in the US and elsewhere with a limited selection of more unique or one-off timeshares to exchange into and fewer of the timeshare chains listed if any.) 
Can you trade more in advance to other locations through RCI relative to the 9-month window in HGCV?
2.  We don't mind traveling a bit on the edges of premium seasons or breaking up weeks and traveling on weekdays or now booking just a studio or one-bedroom (now that the kids are grown).  How easy is it to break up points to do so, say 3 nights in one place and 2 in another?  Are most people booking whole weeks such that exploiting weekdays (which cost less per day in points) a viable strategy?  Are smaller units common or more rare (seemed to be very limited at the units we visited)?
3.  Are there preferred resorts to own either because of the 12 month reservation instead of 9 months in the system?  
4.  I see rental rates for units in the $3,000 to $4,000 per week.  What are the bases for such rental rates and are units actually rented at those rates?


----------



## brp (Apr 8, 2018)

sdhakala7 said:


> How easy is it to break up points to do so, say 3 nights in one place and 2 in another?  Are most people booking whole weeks such that exploiting weekdays (which cost less per day in points) a viable strategy?



We don't book weeks ever. We always split things up across multiple weeks and multiple locations. As we're not yet retired, we do have to throw in the weekends (at the higher cost) but, when I look, weekdays seem generally even more available than weekends, so I would think that that the "few weekday" strategy will work pretty well in general.

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2018)

1. HGVC appears to have its own interface with RCI to allow for use of HGVC points without conversion into the RCI points system. Is that correct? How easy is it to trade in RCI v. in HGVC? Do people use the RCI to trade out of HGVC or is it better value to trade within HGVC?... Can you trade more in advance to other locations through RCI relative to the 9-month window in HGVC?

HGVC members access RCI thru an online portal to RCI-land where, thanks to a B2B arrangement, it's easy to book - no deposits or conversions required. You simply confirm and the required # of points (per a chart unique to HGVC) are deducted.

You have access to both RCI Points+Weeks. You can book Points-TS's up to 10 months in advance and Weeks-TS's up to 2 years in advance. _I have a week booked for July 2019._ The weekly exchange fee is $239. By contrast, HGVC's home-week bookings (from 12-9 months out) are free and club reservations (starting 9 months out) are $65.

HGVC uses a quality-filter when displaying TS's available thru RCI, but even so, given the uniformly high-quality of HGVC resorts, often RCI resorts are not as good (aside from Disney). Most folks stick with HGVC and use RCI only when going to places without HGVC or if HGVC is not available.

2. ... How easy is it to break up points to do so, say 3 nights in one place and 2 in another? Are most people booking whole weeks such that exploiting weekdays (which cost less per day in points) a viable strategy? Are smaller units common or more rare (seemed to be very limited at the units we visited)?

HGVC's booking engine is easy to use, almost hotel-like. You can see what's available in a region about 6-weeks at a glance. In the 11+ years I've owned HGVC, I don't recall ever booking a whole week anywhere. I've never made a home-week booking, always preferring club or open-season (last minute). Since I retired last year, weekday travel has become much easier. This year alone, I made 4 weekday-only (M-F) trips, plus 2 with one weekend-day check-in.

It depends on the resort as to whether you can down-size to 1BR or studios to conserve points. It's fairly easy in Orlando, Vegas, Hawaii, SE Florida, and a few places in SW Florida. 

3. Are there preferred resorts to own either because of the 12 month reservation instead of 9 months in the system?

If you plan to go regularly to a high-demand locale, like Oahu, NYC or the mountains in ski-season, you'll want the home-week advantage; however, it's still possible to get into those places with a club reservation, if you're flexible.

4. I see rental rates for units in the $3,000 to $4,000 per week. What are the bases for such rental rates and are units actually rented at those rates?

I'd say that generally, only penthouse/ocean view TS's in a high-season, high-demand locale could get that. You're more likely to simply cover MF's and costs. Some folks make $$ off renting, but typically, it's not a good idea and more likely to leave you in the hole.

BTW, it's "HGVC" not HGCV - I took the liberty of editing your text.

.


----------



## dfredrick10 (Apr 17, 2018)

GT75 -- We have been a HGVC owner for almost 20 years. Due to health problems, we have been unable to use our HGVC points for the past 3 years.  Conversion to HH (Hilton Honors) points has been our best option. Other options are to convert HGVC points to RCI or lose them.
GT75 -- Are you aware of other options for the better use of our points?


----------



## dfredrick10 (Apr 17, 2018)

ALWYSONVAC --  "Affiliation" with the Club Intrawest *Embarc Sandestin Timeshare Resort* in Destin, Florida was terminated by HGVC in 2016.  Points originally purchased through the Club Intrawest entity can no longer be used for HGVC resorts and can no longer be converted to HH points. The Club Intrawest points (and the resort) just disappear from the HGVC account. I agree that no matter how bad the points conversion rates are, they need to be better.  My point is that if the same thing occurs with Grand Pacific resorts, it is my understanding that the same will happen with all my points purchased originally from Grand Pacific resorts.  

ALWYSONVAC --  prior to the rule change, current HGVC points could be converted to HH for future use with no "immediate" reservation requirement.  This allowed considerable flexibility in vacation planning.  Now this rule only applies to Elite Plus and above HGVC members. Lower class members, Elite and below can convert this years points only if they are immediately booking a HH reservation for a fee of $75 per hotel.

I posted all this to help other potential victims of the timeshare traps that lay hidden below the deceitfully slick sales process.

Your clarifications are greatly appreciated.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 17, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> ...If Hilton drops Grand Pacific, all my HGVC points and HGVC resorts options go away.



I own at GPP and have HGVC options.  Because HGVC is actively selling GPP as HGVC I would find it unlikely that they would pull the rug out from the buyers they sold these to.  It would be a public relations nightmare for HGVC. Worst case, as someone else suggested, is that these buyers would be grandfathered in.  That said, if someone currently has GPP/HGVC and wishes to sell the HGVC membership no longer transfers with the sale. This means what is sold is just the underlying week.  I understand if you purchased the GPP/HGVC on the resale market before the changes but what no one has been able to tell me for certain is whether or not a *retail* purchase of GPP/HGVC allows the transfer of HGVC with the resale.  I asked this question at an update meeting and the sales person couldn't answer the question...or didn't _want_ to answer the question because it would have hurt their sale prospect.  Although I have no plans to sell at this time I am interested to know because my purchase was resale but it is on the books of HGVC as being a retail purchase.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 17, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> ALWYSONVAC --  "Affiliation" with the Club Intrawest *Embarc Sandestin Timeshare Resort* in Destin, Florida was terminated by HGVC in 2016.  Points originally purchased through the Club Intrawest entity can no longer be used for HGVC resorts and can no longer be converted to HH points. The Club Intrawest points (and the resort) just disappear from the HGVC account. I agree that no matter how bad the points conversion rates are, they need to be better.  My point is that if the same thing occurs with Grand Pacific resorts, it is my understanding that the same will happen with all my points purchased originally from Grand Pacific resorts.



Club Intrawest had a different type of relationship with HGVC. Club Intrawest owners weren't HGVC members.  Club Intrawest members didn't have a HGVC account or HGVC points. The two companies simply had an exchange agreement and the exchange agreement ended.
See this old article about their relationship -  http://www.marketwired.com/press-re...n-grand-vacations-company-nyse-hlt-550513.htm



> ALWYSONVAC --  prior to the rule change, current HGVC points could be converted to HH for future use with no "immediate" reservation requirement.  This allowed considerable flexibility in vacation planning.  Now this rule only applies to Elite Plus and above HGVC members. Lower class members, Elite and below can convert this years points only if they are immediately booking a HH reservation for a fee of $75 per hotel.
> 
> I posted all this to help other potential victims of the timeshare traps that lay hidden below the deceitfully slick sales process.
> 
> Your clarifications are greatly appreciated.



You basically can't convert current HGVC points without making a HHonor reservation. This isn't a new rule.
There was an error in 2017. HGVC discovered their mistake and made the correction mid year - link

I actually documented the rule in 2009 in the HGVC sticky thread (at the top of the HGVC forum - link).
Here's what I wrote back in 2009

_HGVC AND HILTON HONORS _
_Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC) and Hilton HHonors are two separate programs._

_You have two options to use HGVC points with HHonors._

_(1) Transfer your points from one program to another (HGVC points to HHonor points) _
_PROs: You get 25 HHonor points for each HGVC point. _
_CONS: *You cannot transfer/convert HGVC points to HHonor points in the current year*. You must plan ahead and request conversion before Dec 31 of the current year, for the following year's allocation of HGVC points. HGVC points are not deposited into your HHonors account until the first week of January of the following year._
_NOTE: Converted HHonors points may not be converted back to HGVC points _

_(2) Make Hotel Reservations using HGVC points_
_PROs: You can use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC Club Points (from the current year and/or borrow from next year) to make your hotel reservation_
_CONs: You get 20 HHonor points for each HGVC point (less points for not planning in advance)_
_NOTE: HGVC points can not be returned to your HGVC account if you cancel your hotel reservations. They will be refunded as HHonors points_​


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 17, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> ... prior to the rule change, current HGVC points could be converted to HH for future use with no "immediate" reservation requirement.



I have owned HGVC for ~11 years and for nearly all that time, current year HGVC points were not convertable to HHonors at all, but could be used for hotel bookings at an effective ratio of 1:20, as if converted. There was, however, a brief period of time when (after a rule change) they made current year points convertable without a booking. So that's true, but it was short lived.  Within a few months, they changed the rule again to put it back to the way it had been, so that hotel books were once again the basis for converting. So, there were actually two rule changes.

If you came on board during that brief time, you'd think that the punch bowl was being taken away. We'll never know whether Hilton Hotels forced HGVC to change it back or HGVC simply realized they'd made a mistake, but the fact is that it had not been out on the table for more than a few months.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 19, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> We have been a HGVC owner for almost 20 years. Due to health problems, we have been unable to use our HGVC points for the past 3 years.



Sorry about your health situation.
If you won’t be able to use all of your HGVC points in the foreseeable future, you may want to consider selling some or all of your weeks. You can always purchase HGVC again when things are better for you health wise.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 19, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> GT75 -- We have been a HGVC owner for almost 20 years. Due to health problems, we have been unable to use our HGVC points for the past 3 years.  Conversion to HH (Hilton Honors) points has been our best option. Other options are to convert HGVC points to RCI or lose them.
> GT75 -- Are you aware of other options for the better use of our points?



What and where do you own? It is probably best to sell.


----------



## GT75 (Apr 19, 2018)

dfredrick10 said:


> GT75 -- We have been a HGVC owner for almost 20 years. Due to health problems, we have been unable to use our HGVC points for the past 3 years. Conversion to HH (Hilton Honors) points has been our best option. Other options are to convert HGVC points to RCI or lose them.
> GT75 -- Are you aware of other options for the better use of our points?



I also am sorry to hear about your health problems.    I will give you a couple of additional options from what has already been given.    One option would be to allow family members to use your points or rent it to them.

Another thing that is now possible is that your points can be transferred to another member.     So this would allow you to either sell your points or the other member (if elite plus or elite premier) could convert your points to HH points and then transfer them back to you.


----------

